# Freckles?



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi all,

I just noticed this afternoon that Freddie has *tiny* dark spots on his belly around his genital area (above and around). Now, I thought this might be dirt, but it isn't. It almost looks like some kind of fungus or mould, if I were to guess without knowing any better, but that doesn't make much sense because I keep him dry.

I've just searched the forums for "freckles" and have come up with threads on the Belton gene, but I'm not sure that's what's going on. He certainly doesn't have any dark spots on him, but he does have dark lines through some of his nails.

I can't post any pictures because the spots are just so little. I'll be asking the vet next week when I take him for his second shots, but was wondering if anyone might give me any insight before then.

Apologies for being redundant, if that's the case.

Thanks,

Kat and Freddie


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler has those and he's 15 years old. I can't check how many right now as he is all curled up in a ball, fast asleep. One day I thought one of them was a tick and when I tried to remove it, discovered that it was part of his anatomy. I believe they have always been there and are not an issue.


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

sandypaws said:


> Tyler has those and he's 15 years old. I can't check how many right now as he is all curled up in a ball, fast asleep. One day I thought one of them was a tick and when I tried to remove it, discovered that it was part of his anatomy. I believe they have always been there and are not an issue.


Thanks Mary


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler is up and about, Kat, so I checked his spots. He has two, pretty symmetrically placed on either side of his penis. Hope that helps.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie had spots on her belly when she was little, they eventually went away.... she has several dime size spots on her legs that seem to almost be like birth marks or something.


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks Mary and Tammy.
I'm still going to have the vet check them out when we go, but whatever it is (be it birth mark or infection), I'm sure it's either harmless or treatable 
I guess I am just paranoid as any new pet owner would be. I was soooo scared the first week that he would get sick. Now I know he's a little monster that is super resilient!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Beau is a black & white parti. He is almost 2 years old and he has had many dark spots on his belly from the beginning! By all means, though, when in doubt, check it out!


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

spiffylike said:


> Thanks Mary and Tammy.
> I'm still going to have the vet check them out when we go, but whatever it is (be it birth mark or infection), I'm sure it's either harmless or treatable
> I guess I am just paranoid as any new pet owner would be. I was soooo scared the first week that he would get sick. Now I know he's a little monster that is super resilient!


I took my Hav to the vet when he started to show signs of freakles/spots at about 12 weeks. They were in the same spot as your pup. I had exactly the same experience-I thought it was dirt, then when it didn't wash off, a bruise or a skin infection. It was just his Belton gene starting to show. Now he has spots all over his body, but they are mostly visible when he's wet. He is also a mostly white/very light colored dog.

It's always best to check with your vet, but based on my expereince, I'm 99% sure it's just Belton pigmentation.


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

LJS58 said:


> I took my Hav to the vet when he started to show signs of freakles/spots at about 12 weeks. They were in the same spot as your pup. I had exactly the same experience-I thought it was dirt, then when it didn't wash off, a bruise or a skin infection. It was just his Belton gene starting to show. Now he has spots all over his body, but they are mostly visible when he's wet. He is also a mostly white/very light colored dog.
> 
> It's always best to check with your vet, but based on my expereince, I'm 99% sure it's just Belton pigmentation.


Thanks very much


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Trip, soon to be 16, came to see us today and be groomed. He's a Sable too, and his belly (as is the rest of him) is covered with more of those freckles than any Dalmation has spots. It's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I've heard of dog tummies darkening, almost like a tan , from lying on their back in the sun. But individual spots are new to me...well at least on dogs. As a human I certainly utilize those dark spot correcting products.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Lola developed them on her pink belly when she was probably 10-12ish weeks old. The vet said they're normal. By the way, your little guy is ADORABLE!! That sweet face is too much! I hope the appointment goes well and all is good


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Lola :) said:


> Lola developed them on her pink belly when she was probably 10-12ish weeks old. The vet said they're normal. By the way, your little guy is ADORABLE!! That sweet face is too much! I hope the appointment goes well and all is good


Thanks Lauren! I'm sure it's all good. We'll see tomorrow!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

When i brought Buffy in to be groomed for the first time, the groomer called her freckled, tan-colored blotches on her otherwise pink belly "Bichon skin." The blotches have gotten larger as she has gotten older, and there is less pink skin showing on her belly.

My boy is a black and white parti, and he has the Belton gene big time, but the only black spots he has on his belly and abdomen are nipples. That may be what Tyler has, Mary.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

That's what I was thinking they were, Starr. Thanks.


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

The vet said they dirt or debris in his hair follicles?


----------

